# PPB Sat 16/9 or Sun 17/9



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm keen to head out his weekend. My preference is for Ricketts on Saturday morning but I'm open to suggestions.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy Grant.

I'll be on the water Sat am too. I want to join you but Rickets its too far to stray from home. I'll need to be back at Scotty headquarters doin biz by 9:00am. Good luck, the moon phase should be working for us and a southerly change too. Your welcome to join me south of the border.

Adios

Scott


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sat AM looks ok Grant.
I'll confirm later in the week


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Hoit,
I'm in mate.
What time & where?
BYC?

2006-09-16 6:20 AM EST Sunrise
2006-09-16 9:17 AM EST 0.75 meters High Tide


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been crook (AGAIN!!! :x ) this week but I'm dying for a fish. BYC sounds good, I'm keen for an early start but it depends what time I can drag my illness riddled body out of bed. I bought far too many new SPs at Amart last week and they've been telling me to take them fishing 

Shall we aim for Sat morning 6.30 am at BYC??


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I reckon launch at 6:00!
Come on Squidman, up up up


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Very well, 6am it is


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

It's good see Rod has found his motivation again... :wink:

So are we meeting at 6am or launching at 6am ? I would prefer to launch at 6am.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck guys. Notice there's more and more reports filtering through on the snapper front. Read Geoff Wilson's report this week - theres a good link to confluence of water temperatures (ocean/ PPB) and affect on the snapper coming on line.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck guys. I'm hunting Canadian bay for pinkies at the same time. The weather is a bit still so could be dodgy but its better than watching Thunderbird reruns. Keep your mobile within earshot, there could be bragging.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

So you like your chances at Canadian Bay do you Scott. Well I reckon the Teahouse will be firing tomorrow. 

I see you have upgraded to the Adventure with turbo fins. You know how to make a man jealous. But I would still put my money on Poddy in full flight.  :lol: 

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Poddy's definatly the master. From the pic I've seen he's even shaped like Yoda, only taller. Love a bit of competition between friends though. The Mornington Peninsula Mexicans are comming for ya.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> Poddy's definatly the master. From the pic I've seen he's even shaped like Yoda, only taller.


LOL he even talks like Yoda sometimes.



PhilipL said:


> Good luck guys. Notice there's more and more reports filtering through on the snapper front. Read Geoff Wilson's report this week - theres a good link to *confluence* of water temperatures (ocean/ PPB) and affect on the snapper coming on line.


Gee Philip, if you keep using words like that you are going to over excite our resident scientists (Squidder & Mushi). Everybody else will be reaching for their dictionaries.

Hmmm perhaps I should stop drinking now and go and pack the car ...


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Car's packed, 6:00 launch, you beauty!
See you in the morning gents

Good luck Scott. I love Canadian Bay. Hoit & I had some fun with dolphins there last year, no pinkies though


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to be a no show this morning gents, a coupla things got in the way of todays paddle :evil: Lucky I'm not a bait fisho, otherwise ya'd be giving me stick about Yoda the Master Baiter I guess.  :wink: Hope ya bring home the sea flavoured bacon from PPB


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

How did you go lads????

I snoozed past my alarm and arrived a little late. Caught plenty of small pinkies rapid fire but not a single keeper among them. Got some nice red mullet but sent them back too coz the tourists in Summer like em more than I do.

Going again Sunday morning. All welcome. (my number is on the Hobie website).

Cheers Big Ears

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Scott,

I got a few touches on the SP's but all I could catch was two snook on HB's. I got excited on the second one becuase I felt some weight only to discover it was foul hooked.

Squidder & Rod both got a mixed bag of small Pinkies, Red Mullet & Squid. It looks as though I have lost my SP mojo.  Luckily I have the recently acquired thunderstick and tuition from the Poddy master.

It looks as though Squidder has also been taking lessons from the Poddy master if his attire is anything to go from.   

Regards
Grant


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

good work getting out guys - looking forward to some reports featuring some monster snapper in the near future. On other notes....

o ohhh squidder - just got my badge earlier this week - looks like you could be my first arrest :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like North of the bay is faring same as South this weekend. Is that the first time the pike have shown up there recently? Might be a sign things are on the change for Spring fishing.

Love Jason's outfit. Do the bright colours turn on more fish? Or turn off Squidette?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good one guys.

Seems we can't get away from Poddy's influence these days!!!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Red mullet, snook, squid and pinkies....that's a Team Ricketts quadrella, and well worth a congrats gents. As for Squidder, I reckon he's the confluence of an LSD tripping Spiderman and Max Shirvington. Three cheers for good old Squidder I say!!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh why did you bring up the shirvs


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Apologies PhillipL, did I say Max Shirvington....I did mean to say Max's cousin Shirley Shirvington. :wink:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I am SOOOOO glad I left early :shock: 
Holy Flashing underthingies Squidder, you weren't kidding when you said Poddy's influence had rubbed off on you!

Here's my shots from the morning.
Good to meet Mark(?) who I think lurks on the forum but doesn't say much.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice photos Grant  Thanks for a great day out fellas, and I hope both Grant and Rod appreciated the obvious great lengths I went to in making them appear more attractive to beachgoing females :wink:

I went out again today off Chelsea chasing garfish, and failed to trouble the scorer. Looking at this thread has just made me realise the reason why.....I wasn't wearing the lucky THERMALS! :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Jason,

Where did you find those thermals :shock: :shock: :shock: ???

Good to hear you guys managed to get out amongst some fish. A smart squidette was probably running home away from you yeah  ?

Must catch up soon.

Milt,


----------

